# Synthroid Shelf Life



## HeidiBR

Hi!

I remember reading somewhere (but of course I can't find it now) that Synthroid has a long shelf life, and one should not accept pills that are near the expiration date. I just picked up my meds and the expiration date is: April 2011.

Does anyone know how long of a shelf life Synthroid has? I could research it, but this librarian is tired from work and I wondering if anyone knows?

Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Shoemaker's kids never have any shoes, eh?

Can depend on a myriad of things.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/fdapotency2007.htm


----------



## HeidiBR

Yup, I'm being lazy. I'm tired of looking stuff up 

Thanks for the link. I'm sure I read somewhere about the shelf life, but I just don't know where.


----------



## Lovlkn

The "freshest" I have ever seen was about 18 months out.

April 2011 is pretty "fresh".

When a pharmacy fills a prescription that has an expire date within 6 months that is called short dating.

BTW... always hang onto all thyroid meds regardless of if you take that particular strength for at least a few months past the expire date as not to never be caught short handed. Early in the calibration phase post TT doses can be changed many times and they are nice to have on hand should you need to increase or decrease strengths.


----------



## HeidiBR

Thanks - so I should be fine then.


----------

